# TiVo network remote



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi I have a harmony smart home and it can control fire tv etc via wifi and blue tooth. TiVo has something called network remote? Does any one know if harmony can use that protocol as it is more stable than ir.

Please let me know if anyone has done this process any different.

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

Not done it with harmony but with control4. My TiVo is network remote controlled by IP. Rock solid control. A custom integrators dream.

The api is even capable of providing two way / feedback to show now playing etc.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Network Remote control, when enabled, allows you to control the Tivo via your local network or via USB (such as the Slide Remote for Premiere, which has a USB dongle.)


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

HobokenSkier said:


> Not done it with harmony but with control4. My TiVo is network remote controlled by IP. Rock solid control. A custom integrators dream.
> 
> The api is even capable of providing two way / feedback to show now playing etc.


Is this two way feedback enabled in the driver automatically? I have a Roamio and a Bolt controlled via the IP driver in my Control4 setup, and I am not sure I have witnessed the "now playing" showing the name of the show / recording being played. I will have to look into this more.

Roamio controlled via an HC800, and Bolt controlled via HC300B.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

shupp872 said:


> Is this two way feedback enabled in the driver automatically? I have a Roamio and a Bolt controlled via the IP driver in my Control4 setup, and I am not sure I have witnessed the "now playing" showing the name of the show / recording being played. I will have to look into this more.
> 
> Roamio controlled via an HC800, and Bolt controlled via HC300B.


In Control4 it is promised vaporware.

The Dish driver does this. The proxies can do this. Just the promised rewrite of the TiVo driver has not materialized / been prioritized. I guess they are still fixing the security drivers to be 2.8 compliant.

My point was mote about how comprehensive the TiVo api is.


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

Gotcha, thanks for helping me understand.


----------



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

HobokenSkier said:


> Not done it with harmony but with control4. My TiVo is network remote controlled by IP. Rock solid control. A custom integrators dream.
> 
> The api is even capable of providing two way / feedback to show now playing etc.


Never heard of this, just googled and seems very very impressive. If you dont mind can you disclose how much it costs?


----------



## shupp872 (Jan 1, 2014)

steve_togo said:


> Never heard of this, just googled and seems very very impressive. If you dont mind can you disclose how much it costs?


That is a complex question, as the Control 4 module is dealer based. You cannot purchase the equipment and install it yourself. It must be purchased through a dealer, and only the dealer has the necessary software to fully install and configure all the components (there is a lighter version of the software for consumers, but you cannot install and configure new equipment, only tinker with programming and what not). So asking how much Control 4 is not so simple.

Systems require a Home Controller, the recommend dcontroller is usually around $1500 with installation, then there are things like switches, programmable buttons, outlets, touch screens, the remote control, etc, that all have additional cost.

For the simplest system, just a controller and a system remote, you are probably looking at $1500 - $2000 depending on your dealer and programming. But the benefit is that it can control just about anything. Lights, blinds / shades, thermostats, sprinkler systems, garage doors, door locks, security systems, etc. It is pretty modular, and can grow with your desires. Just be prepared to pay every time you want to add something new.


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

The above. 

The alternative is yo buy a controller and remote on eBay and then engage a remote dealer. 

For an advanced tv remote the HC250 is the recent controller you would want. The 800 is top of the line. The older 200, 300 and 500 are now end of life but are still supporters on a slightly older but still good os (2,5,3) 

The 250 and 800 run os 2.8. 
If buying one on eBay youll want one with the site licences so it can also run the android / ios app. 

The remote is the SR250 or the updated but not second hand 260. 

If you can connect AV gear then you can work with a remote installer to set up control4. 

As shupp said this is one of the competencies. Mine also controls whole home audio and lighting and ceiling fans. HVAC and security can be integrated but nit necessary for my building (apartment). Likely to add shading in 2016. That all still runs on that HC250. 

The HC250 will also act as a streaming audio center and organize home movie and audio servers.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Couldn't iRule do the same for a couple hundred bucks?


----------



## HobokenSkier (Oct 14, 2015)

mdavej said:


> Couldn't iRule do the same for a couple hundred bucks?


The big difference is the hard remote. IRule requires you dedicate your phone Or device to control when in use and means guests have no control of your system unless you price in a spare tablet to act as a remote and keep that charged and available.

Also a tablet based remote is often disliked in HT due to brightness when on. Hitting the pause or volume button is easier.

Control4 compares against crestron.


----------



## dscritch420 (Dec 23, 2015)

I use my Vera 3 HA controller + Amazon Echo to voice control two Tivos..

Sent from my LGUS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I agree with you Hoboken. Was just offering an inexpensive alternative with IP control and feedback. Tablets are cheap but have the other drawbacks you pointed out.


----------



## steve_togo (Oct 23, 2014)

Interesting points did anyone try this new product in Amazon? Ray super remote


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

